# Diving schools?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys, 

My girlfriend and I have been talking about getting our dive certs this year, I'm trying to find out who y'all think the best dive school is around here, both price and quality wise. 

Also whats the better way to go at first after you get your cert, buy your own equipment, or rent it all the time?


----------



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

MBT on Barrancas is a great bunch of guys and has the best set up and prices I've found locally. I got my wife certified and they allow some home study which helps with the time as well as being cheaper than anywhere else I priced in town. As far as equipment it depends on your situation. I dive 4 times per year or so and rent, because I can't justify spending 1000 bucks on gear (I do have my own mask, fins knives etc just not bc and reg) but if you have the money and go a bunch I would def say purchasing. I wouldn't buy at first because you may find that you don't go as much as you plan...but that's my .02


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

MBT hands down!!!
Won't find a better group of guys. 
They just got awarded 'Dive Shop of the Year' if that tells you anything!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT +3...... Go see Jim and he will take care of you....


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Let's not forget Dive Pros on 98 past the Navy Hospital. Great people, prices, and service! Trusted my 14 yr old nephew with their excellent instructors. - Ric


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

MBT! Another thing to consider before you jump in to buying gear is what you will like, vest BC , back plate and wing or rear inflation. Try the different setups before you settle on a certain type. The options are endless and you want to have what fits your body and your future diving goals the best. Go talk to the guys at MBT they will get you squared away!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I went with MBT as well and they were awesome and always remember you wen you come into the shop!! That's really awesome to me.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Mbt all the way, I am a commercial diver, before you can even think about training for commercial you have to get an open water, dive pros was pretty dang expensive, mbt has always been around 99-125 and sometime offer 2 for the price of one. Where you and your girlfriend can get certified and only pay for one, anyways, tim "frodo" is the man for training


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

How's the commercial world? Not trying to thread jack, just interested because I considered it before I went into the oilfield working on ships.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

It is always best to visit the places you are considering for your underwater education. Meet the people you will be trusting your life with, find out exactly what you get for your money, and the amenities the facility has to offer. Then you can make an educated decision.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

very good advice, and I do plan on checking the shops off, I just know people can be great when you first meet them, but be full of it, so I wanted to Get some opinions from the forum


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Mbt all the way, I am a commercial diver, before you can even think about training for commercial you have to get an open water, dive pros was pretty dang expensive, mbt has always been around 99-125 and sometime offer 2 for the price of one. Where you and your girlfriend can get certified and only pay for one, anyways, tim "frodo" is the man for training


MBT is more than that. There's only about 30 dollars difference in the 2. I deal with both and like both of them.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a little rough, and with Obama as president its getting worse, less hiring, longer break out times, you have to go to a commercial dive school, average cost is 20-30 thousand dollars. You have to afford that from your own pocket, anywhere from 4-7 months training, usually about 7 months, then you will spend the next 3-5 year's working the deck of the boat, earning your way into the water, you should feel lucky if you make 10-15 dives each year of work. It's tough demanding and extreamly dangerous, most of the time you can see anything, due to kicking up mud, ect. It's nothing like scuba diving. You have to control your breathing techniques when diving gas 86% helium 14%oxygen at depths between 150-300 if you over breathe you will never be able to catch your breath again during that dive and the dive will be over except you spend the next 2 hours doing in water decompression.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a rough game. Not for everyone, its a tough initiation. A lot of people will disrespect you or your first couple years, its just the way of the industry. But one day you break out


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to go to a commercial diving school go to Louisiana Technical college Young Memorial campus in Morgan City LA. 2 to 3 thousand for class, 6 months and you can most likely get hired on at Oceaneering as a school tender before you even graduate. The guys that spend $30k at CDA were sick when they found out what I paid for school.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to Louisiana technical. I was much smarter than most, its actually 7 months, no housing is included. There is also a waiting list, its 7 months to 1 year before you get accepted.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

They are also planning on doing away with that course


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotcha, it was 6 months when I went 4 years ago. Did you have Roger or Jerry? Who do you work for now?


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Roger, and triton diving, thinking about working my way out though. Company hasn't gave raises for about 3 years now, and not much room for improvment, we have plenty of tenders that have been here for 4 and 5 years and still haven't broken out. We have a hire on rule theysay once you reach 100 dives you break out, we have a few tenders with 160 and 170 dives and still haven't broken out, just getting worse and worse


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm looking to get some friend up and certified also. I talked with a guy at the Air Show and he said MBT kinda skimmed through details of the training. He recommend Dive Pros. Which dive shop has their own pool and offer the most dives for the class?


----------

